# Blog?



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I doubt I could keep up with TWO blogs.... so here's a link to the one I update frequently:

http://jadewik.livejournal.com


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oooh a fellow LJer!  
I just added you as a friend.. I'm rose on there!


----------

